# Forum Home Renovation Paving  How long can you leave road base exposed?

## Lagerfan

Hi all, 
We will be laying some pavers some time soon and the paved area will butt up against the base of a new retaining wall (currently in progress). I planned to level and compact the road base now so I can guesstimate where the pavers will line up with the bottom sleeper row and avoid it getting half buried. I also think it will help drainage to not have the bottom sleeper row sitting much lower than the road base + paver final height. Hope this is sensible. 
But ... then there might be a delay, weeks or month or two, before the pavers get laid so I'm wondering is there any problems with leaving this road base exposed to the elements during this time. I'll re-compact before laying the pavers so don't imagine it would be a huge problem unless it got really saturated. 
Thanks in advance.

----------


## cherub65

Best method is to spread road base then spread cement, rake it in. Saturate area then compact, dont skimp on cement. Goes of like concrete if done right.
Had this at my backdoor for 18 months

----------


## jamc0984

If anything, being exposed to the elements will help the road base compact. Provided you don't get a ridiculous amount of rain, you won't have any problems.

----------


## Bloss

:Wat they said:  but you will still need some extra scalpings or sand when you do eventually lay the pavers as you probably know.

----------

